# I think I've lost my mind..!



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Well actually I'm pretty sure I have! My hubby and I were talking the other day about how were buying a new Boer Buckling out of IL for our new Buck for our herd. 

We talked about it and have decided to register our Farm and Herd with the ABGA. So he has actually shown more interest in expanding. I figured after I sold our buck we were just stuck with 2 nannies and a on the small side doe and that was it. Well after I spoke with the ABGA and got the run down on how to register farm/goats and went over it with him, its like someone lit a fire under this man!!

He found a lady that lives like 10 miles away from us who has ABGA registered Boers who has 2 Does that look like they are ready to explode. She thinks the one may throw quads. Well he set up a time and we went and met with her and she showed us around, her farm, her animals, etc. so we are looking to buy 2-4 Does off her depending on what her girls have. Come to find out my husband actually sold this lady her very first goat when he was 5 and thats how she got started in goats! Small world where we live..LOL

Well I've been a money nazi lately trying to pay bills off so we can buy a house and not be stuck living in town in a small apartment and having to run out to the farm everyday. Well when we sat down and figured out what we will be spending on goats in the next few months I almost had a stroke. I think I've lost my mind..lol I haven't spent this kind of money on an animal ever!!

So now we are looking at totally revamping the barn, I loved this ladies set up in her barn it was awesome, made me feel like we have a ton of wasted space. My husband figures we should be able to make our money back in 2-3 years which kind of worries me being its so far out, but I'm hoping this goes well..

Does anyone else feel like me or am I just being a space cadet? LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is tough to do something new and take a chance. But what is life without taking chances and expanding your experience\knowledge.


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

In our long life together, married almost 42 years, my wife and I decided long ago that life is just too short to worry constantly about all the little things it (life) can toss at you. So...we decided that we no longer think of it as taking chances but as an adventure. Consequently, we have had MANY adventures and quite a few misadventures but nothing fatal to the way of life we have decided on.

At the ripe old age of 56 we found the farm that was the culmination of what we wanted and jumped on it. Since then we have totally redone a 1905 farmhouse and all of the outbuildings (finished the last one just a couple days ago). We have added goats, chickens, rabbits, pigs and a couple more dogs to our family and are 'lovin' life' so to speak.

Not all adventures turn out exactly the way planned, but then what does. If you learn something from them, even if it's the wrong thing, you still benefit from the experience of it. No, we did not take insane chances, most were thought out quite a bit in advance before jumping in so as not to make our children's lives too confusing (we have 6 and...ummm...not sure how many grand kids cause they keep spittin' them out  but its around a dozen or so)

So...imho...take a few chances...do not go to Vegas and try to win your dream, but do take a few chances in life. It makes it so much more interesting (and fun), even when the adventure goes south a bit .


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Well we sent off our deposit and money for our buck. So there's no going back now!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Now you are one of "US"! The few, the crazy, the "Goat Farm Owners"! :crazy:


----------

